# CF-18 makes emergency landing after losing part of rudder



## RackMaster (Feb 17, 2008)

Glad to hear the pilot landed safely but it's just another example of why these birds should be put to pasture.  They are way beyond their years and "modernizing" is only buying a little time.  We need a replacement and soon.



> *CF-18 makes emergency landing after losing part of rudder*
> 
> *Last Updated:   Friday, February 15, 2008 |  6:06 AM ET   *
> 
> ...


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 18, 2008)

Agreed,
F-15's are in worse shape.


----------

